# Tires slashed



## Guest (Jul 28, 2019)

I've been reading about tires being slashed on SUV's from Bodie Island down through Hatteras Island. Stay on your toes if you park at any of the pull offs etc.. Wish I knew if there's a pattern like a certain day or time of day this is happening. I'll be vacationing in Rodanthe in about a month. Hopefully they catch the d-bag(s) who is/are doing this.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

brob757 said:


> I've been reading about tires being slashed on SUV's from Bodie Island down through Hatteras Island. Stay on your toes if you park at any of the pull offs etc.. Wish I knew if there's a pattern like a certain day or time of day this is happening. I'll be vacationing in Rodanthe in about a month. Hopefully they catch the d-bag(s) who is/are doing this.


I may not shoot them but I would shoot what they riding in......anything is fair if you start it....


----------



## jmac (Sep 26, 2007)

Caught!

https://www.wral.com/man-arrested-after-numerous-tires-slashed-on-outer-banks/18564792/


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2019)

Good deal!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

What a jackass. I thought about that dipshit last week as we left our car at the parking area as I drove on in with the truck. If I had caught him, he wouldn't have wanted to slash any more. I would have beat the hell out of him with a rod holder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2019)

jmac said:


> Caught!
> 
> https://www.wral.com/man-arrested-after-numerous-tires-slashed-on-outer-banks/18564792/


Richard G. Perrot

19537 Laural Bay Ct Manns Harbor NC 27953-9422


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

He will be watched for sure, I wish we could bring back Friday Hanging


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2019)

I kept imagining some troubled youth or some environmental person wanting to keep 4x4's off the beach. I never thought it would be some 60 something year old bald dude in his retirement or near his retirement years. I can't imagine what would possess this guy to do such a thing? Maybe trying to deter tourism, maybe bored, maybe mentally ill? Hard to say but I'm glad they caught the guy.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Just read the IFP version and was going to bring it here, but PR4L beat me to it. Thanks for that.
Yeauhp, gotta wonder why. At the same time hoping none of his friends are still out there who share his stupidity.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I wish they would take a ball peen hammer to his hands.


----------

